# Logistics of Importing



## Jennifer Overby (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm still a year or so out from getting my first working line puppy, but I'd like to know more about the logistics of importing. My tentative European kennel of choice is VOM SCHLOSS HEXENTAL. How young can a puppy be when imported? Is it terribly complicated to set up or does the breeder do most of the work? What about breeder support as the dog grows - are they likely to maintain a relationship with you? I also have some reservations about not being able to meet the parents. Working titles tell you about the working ability, but not much about their general personality (though I suppose the breeder can tell you a bit.) Do most breeders want to talk to you on the phone, or will email suffice? How picky are they about recipients? I'll be trialing for my rescue rottweiler's IPO 1 this fall, but obviously I don't have a ton of experience; I've been told that European breeders won't send good dogs to the USA, at least not to newbies. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't help with many of your questions but last I heard was Germany's requirement was that the pup be at least 10 weeks old before shipping.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Why not contact the breeder and ask them your questions?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I would NOT import. Too many decent kennels in the US to worry about the extra shipping costs. Complicated legal problems if there are problems. Plus now there are Rabies related shipping restrictions that make it impossible to export until the dog is 3-4 months old. A club mate just imported a GSD from Italy and couldn't get her puppy until he was 4 + months old. I think you miss too much bonding time waiting that long. Are you planning on another Rottweiler or something new ?


----------



## Jennifer Overby (Mar 3, 2015)

Leslie: I'm avoiding contacting the breeder as I have learned many breeders get annoyed if you take up their time before you're actually ready to get a dog.


----------



## Jennifer Overby (Mar 3, 2015)

Thomas: I do have a domestic kennel that like and am considering as well, but I don't know if she'll be breeding by the time I'm ready for a pup. Unfortunately there are a lot fewer choices for good working line Rottweilers than there are for the other breeds. I'm not 100% set on Rotties; that's just the way I'm leaning. What made you decide to get the breed you have?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Unless Jennifer is importing for *RESALE* purposes then the rabies restriction comes into effect. If she is importing a puppy for personal use than you can import as a puppy. The requirement of the pup must not have entered one of the prohibited countries (Belgium isn't on the list) prior to entry

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/porta...4/sa_08/ct_health_requirements_importred_dogs

Again the 6 months rule only applies to canines imported for resale purposes.

This question came up under another WDF thread

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/end-all-working-pup-imports-usa-40713/

I know one SAR handler who took a small vacation and flew to Germany to pick up her pup. A combination of business and pleasure. She flew back with the pup in-cabin.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Overby said:


> Thomas: I do have a domestic kennel that like and am considering as well, but I don't know if she'll be breeding by the time I'm ready for a pup. Unfortunately there are a lot fewer choices for good working line Rottweilers than there are for the other breeds. I'm not 100% set on Rotties; that's just the way I'm leaning. What made you decide to get the breed you have?



My wife brought a Dobermann home and then I took him to an Armin Winkler seminar and it was all over


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> Unless Jennifer is importing for *RESALE* purposes then the rabies restriction comes into effect. If she is importing a puppy for personal use than you can import as a puppy. The requirement of the pup must not have entered one of the prohibited countries (Belgium isn't on the list) prior to entry
> 
> http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/porta...4/sa_08/ct_health_requirements_importred_dogs
> 
> ...


It depends on the country too. My friends got her GSD from a breeder in Italy and had to wait till he was 4 months ? old before he could be brought into the US


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Jennifer Overby said:


> I'm still a year or so out from getting my first working line puppy, but I'd like to know more about the logistics of importing. My tentative European kennel of choice is VOM SCHLOSS HEXENTAL. How young can a puppy be when imported? Is it terribly complicated to set up or does the breeder do most of the work? What about breeder support as the dog grows - are they likely to maintain a relationship with you? I also have some reservations about not being able to meet the parents. Working titles tell you about the working ability, but not much about their general personality (though I suppose the breeder can tell you a bit.) Do most breeders want to talk to you on the phone, or will email suffice? How picky are they about recipients? I'll be trialing for my rescue rottweiler's IPO 1 this fall, but obviously I don't have a ton of experience; I've been told that European breeders won't send good dogs to the USA, at least not to newbies. Thanks for your input.


Hi Jennifer, when you cant get the info you need then just drop me a mail and I might be able to help you.
Got good contact with Some breeders of worklines.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Have imported and assisted friends import almost a dozen pups in the last 15 years.
No significant hassle if:
1. The kennel has exported previously
2. You work out ground trasportation to European point of flight departure
3. Lufthansa is very experienced
4. You have developed some relationship with the breeder prior to purchase 

I have not used agents and found many German and Dutch breeders happy to send pups to USA .
Determining the quality of breeder is up to you.


----------



## Joy Tiz (Jun 7, 2014)

I've only done it once, imported a female from Amsterdam. It was easy for me bacause the purchase was brokered by a breeder in the States whom I know well & trust.

My girl was 2 when we brought her over. She came in via LAX, of all crazy places. It was 't bad at all. A quick trip over to Customs with her rabies cert & we were good to go.

Getting her registered with AKC was a bit of a hassle.

She turned out to be a really great dog, so I was totally happy with the experience. I don't know that I'd try it on my own, though.


----------

